# Which is the best Torrent client?



## bharat_r (Jun 4, 2005)

I'm new to torrents.Which is the best Torrent client?

I use BitTorrent 4.0 now.

Thanks!


----------



## chillnow (Jun 4, 2005)

Bittorrent 4 is one of the most basic torrent client.....it has no options i guess. I use BitLord in which can do a lotta things like checking tracker,seeds,peer,leecher,priority,torrentsearch,scheduling.....its one of the best!


----------



## maVen (Jun 4, 2005)

I use Azureus 2.3.0
and take my word for it....
it simply rocks dude...
has a lots of features...and looks cool too...
and ya it has many config options...
so tht u can suit ur need....and ya it has a lot of cool plugins too


----------



## drvarunmehta (Jun 4, 2005)

Get Azureus 2.3.0.2. You will need Java Runtime Environment to run the same.


----------



## drgrudge (Jun 4, 2005)

Hmm... 
I like *Bit tornado 0.3.10 *, it's simple and easy to work with. The interface is also not cluttered. 

When i need to open up more than one torrent file, then i go for BitComet


----------



## expertno.1 (Jun 4, 2005)

i prefer Bitcomet


----------



## sahil_blues (Jun 4, 2005)

another vote for bitcomet....it gives me very consistent speeds....


----------



## bharat_r (Jun 4, 2005)

Thanks guys!

I'm downloading a file using bittorrent.It's 43% finished.

If I install Azureus or BitComet,can I transfer the file I was downloading to these...?

...or should have to wait till the file completes downloading & then install Azureus or BitComet.


----------



## it_waaznt_me (Jun 4, 2005)

Azureus is the best IMHO .. Even Shareaza sometimes performs nice for torrents ..


----------



## navjotjsingh (Jun 4, 2005)

I also prefer BitComet.


----------



## saROMan (Jun 4, 2005)

well my vote goes for Bitcomet .....though will try Azureus soon.....to se if its better than Bitcomet


----------



## drgrudge (Jun 4, 2005)

bharat_r said:
			
		

> Thanks guys!
> 
> I'm downloading a file using bittorrent.It's 43% finished.
> 
> ...


No, u can downlaod with other clients also. Just point the client to the partial download folder and it will automatically resume the download..


----------



## bharat_r (Jun 4, 2005)

I can't understand what u say drgrudge.

What I wanted is: 
I'm downloading a 1.2 GB file in BitTorrent 4.0. It 50% completed.

I don't want to use BitTorrent 4.0 now.I installed Azureus 2.3.0.2.
How do I open the torrent file so that download resumes from 50% in Azureus.


----------



## drgrudge (Jun 4, 2005)

^^ 
Ok do as i say: 
1. Stop the torrent from bittorrent. (pause it and not stop it)
2. Install and run azereus. 
3. File --> open torrent, now select the partial downloaded file (50%). 
4. Azereus will check for existing data, and will continue from 50% if all the 50% packets had been saved in your HDD. Even if starts from 45-47% dont worry. 
5. Now the torrent will work properly and u will able to finish the torrent. 
6. Remember to seed after you finish the download.  


Did u try *BitTornado 0.3.10* ? It's very simple and a good client


----------



## navjotjsingh (Jun 4, 2005)

drgrudge said:
			
		

> ^^
> Ok do as i say:
> 1. Stop the torrent from bittorrent. (pause it and not stop it)
> 2. Install and run azereus.
> ...



Excellent info. Will be very useful for me since i download most from torrent.


----------



## mamba (Jun 4, 2005)

bitcomet 4 me

open ur torrent file with bitcomet , select the folder where u were d/ling the file earlier , n then choose resume . click OK


----------



## bharat_r (Jun 5, 2005)

Thanks drgrudge understood now. 

The votes so far:
_________________
Azureus      :3
BitLord        :1
BitTornado  :2
BitComet    :5
_________________


----------



## drgrudge (Jun 5, 2005)

bharat_r, dont take anyone's word as it is. U can try out various client and see which one suits you better. 

The Four top clients that I've used and liked are BitComet, torrentopia, BitTornado and ABC.
I guess the best way to find out the best client for you would be to try out each for a week or so and see which one has features/Interface that you like and runs well on your system. Why I say that you should try them out yourself is because for some reason some clients perform better on some systems than others, an example is Azureus, it runs perfectly well on my friend's PC but when I run it on mine it slows down the system. However I've known BitComet to perform better on most sytems and not using too many resources hence system doesn't slack.
Also one client may have feature(s) that may be more handy to you than other clients so its best if you try them all out and decide. For example I personally Like ABC's web interface, meaning you can add/control your torrents over the web which is handy if you're away from the PC...and its easy to setup and use(BitComet also has it but it takes some basic coding to get it working)...

So Take these things in account:
1. System resource
2. Interface u r comfortable with
3. Better speeds.

I find *Bit tornado 0.3.10* better


----------



## bharat_r (Jun 6, 2005)

I've tried BitTorrent,BitTornado & Azureus.

I found Azureus to be the best.
It has the coolest interfaceand also understandable by me.

will try out BitComet & ABC next.


----------



## Nimda (Jun 7, 2005)

Do try out BitLord too. It's very good. In fact I find it to be the best.


----------



## sahil_blues (Jun 7, 2005)

i tried azureus....the java thing it starts takes my computer usage to 100% !!!....why is that??


----------



## drgrudge (Jun 7, 2005)

^^ Azu is based on java so unless u got a good and a fast system, then dont  go for it. 

Bit tornado and bitcomet (based on C++) take less system resources...


----------



## sahil_blues (Jun 8, 2005)

dude i have a P4 with HT, 3 GHZ,512 DDR RAM, 80GB, 5200Fx HP pavilion.....but azureus still makes it slow...


----------



## godzi_85 (Jun 8, 2005)

hmm no one uses abc 3.0?? its based on bit tornado..
its pretty good, simple and clean interface...  its like bit tornado with a Better GUI.. lol

ohh i use bit tornado 0.3.10 too to download stuff...
i had used azureus b4... somehow i never was able to download as fast as i can on abc/Bt ... 
bit comet is good too..  do use it sometimes..


----------



## chillnow (Aug 15, 2005)

I guess BitLord is the same as BitComet...its just like another skin for BitComet. So 8 votes for BitComet...it WINS!!!


----------



## raasm287 (Aug 15, 2005)

I am also new to torrents. Pl tell me from where do I download Azureus


----------



## KnightRider (Aug 15, 2005)

*go for bit tornado --  i find it the BEST*


----------



## FasTrack (Aug 15, 2005)

drgrudge said:
			
		

> ^^ Azu is based on java so unless u got a good and a fast system, then dont  go for it.
> 
> Bit tornado and bitcomet (based on C++) take less system resources...



Yup. I use Bit comet.


----------



## QwertyManiac (Aug 15, 2005)

raasm287 said:
			
		

> I am also new to torrents. Pl tell me from where do I download Azureus


Jus search buddie...

Edit  this if illegal...
azureus.sourceforge.net


----------



## shivaranjan.b (Aug 15, 2005)

I use abc and it i think it is quite good. Now going to try Azureus.


----------



## siriusb (Aug 15, 2005)

Azureus is not resource hungry in my system. If u have 100% usage, then u got a problem. Google for a solution.

Infact, I run azureus 24/7 in the background even when I am rendering, gaming, encoding or browsing.

Except fo the game losing 2-5 fps, I don;t even feel it running. I limit the down speed for azureus to half when I am browsing the net.


----------



## bharat_r (Aug 16, 2005)

When this thread was started by me months back....I didn't know much about torrents.

But now I have found Azureus to be the most confortable  & have been using it since then.

I also tried BitCommet & BitTornado.

I liked BitTornado next to Azueus & did not like BitCommet.


----------



## Charley (Aug 16, 2005)

bharat_r said:
			
		

> I also tried BitCommet & BitTornado.
> 
> I liked BitTornado next to Azueus & did not like BitCommet.



Bittornado is the best, its reallly simple to use.


----------



## geekysage (Aug 16, 2005)

*@siriusb*: looks like others are rite. azureus slows down my system as well. You guys prolly haven't experienced system slowdown coz of high bandwidth but at T3, that also adds to the problem. I have a pretty decent laptop, except for the sucky slow hdd, and it almost dies when downloading with Azureus. Here's the config:

Toshiba Satellite M35-S456: Pentium M 1.7GHz(2mb cache), 512MB(256x2) DDR333, Geforce FX Go5200 64MB, 80GB 4200rpm HDD, Windows XP Pro w/sp2 and .net updates (for my visual c++), 15.4" trubrite (HDTV) wide screen (for hours of viewing pleasure   )

Yeah, so *count my vote for BitComet*.

*@qwertymaniac*: Torrents or the p2p software applications aren't illegal, buddy. Their use to download copyrighted material is illegal. Azureus and other open source projects on sourceforge are perfectly legal.

Peace.

edit: BitTornado sucks and so does Azureus - uses too much resources.


----------



## lywyre (Aug 16, 2005)

I haven't used BitTorrent before. I downloaded the VMWare for x86 today using BitComet. Can anybody explain me of what is what of this BT:

Also I want to know what is seed, peer and all.


EDIT: I just googled and found out the what is what from www.bittorrent.com. Thanx anyway.


----------



## siriusb (Aug 16, 2005)

hah, you have T3 and have a problem with that?
I have Amd64 3200+(@2.5GHz), 2x512MB ram dual channel, 6600gt, XP SP2, 2x80Gb sata (raid0) and 2x80GB pata, with each pata acting as a partition. The sata, I use for os and runnables, while azureus uses one of the pata. But then again, I have only a 256kbps line.

Actually, azureus is the only java client that runs lean on my machine. Limewire is like a tranquillizer to my machine.


----------



## mariner (Aug 16, 2005)

will give a try on azereus !


----------



## shwetanshu (Aug 16, 2005)

i currently use Azureus, will try bit commet


----------



## bharat_r (Aug 16, 2005)

While using Azureus by CPU usage shows only _ 4-8%_
It's fine for my config.

BitTornado would be a very good choice for whom Azureus slows down the system.


----------



## expertno.1 (Aug 16, 2005)

well my vote goes to azureus and bit tornado(the simple and easy to use)


----------



## sba (Aug 17, 2005)

geekysage said:
			
		

> ...except for the *sucky slow hdd*, and it almost dies when downloading with Azureus. Here's the config:


That could be a major reason for wat u r experiencing. Also which version of JRE and Azureus are you using? Azureus got their selves really bad name when they launched 2.3.0.0 (upto 2.3.0.2) cos of the 60 connections bug in the DHT system. On lots of systems, CPU usage used to reach 100% as soon as Azureus touched 60 connections through DHT hence bringing system to crawl. Do see that u r not using one of those versions. Use the latest version of Azureus (I prefer running CVS snapshots) and latest JRE.


----------



## geekysage (Aug 17, 2005)

*@sba*: I know it's the hard disk that slows down my system and i've cursed toshiba atleast 150 times (  ) for making such an awesome laptop and then crippling it with a slower hdd. Anyway, I am sure it's Azureus coz my system runs smoother @ 3-4 Mbytes/s downloads using i2hub compared to 300-500 Kbytes/s downloads using Azureus.

I am running Azureus 2.3.0.4 and JRE build 1.5.0_04-b05, most prolly the latest ones.

By the way, sometimes i connect to more than 150 peers for a single torrent. System slowdown due to that many connections can be attributed to a slower processor but i believe Pentium M 1.7GHz w/2MB cache is a pretty powerful cpu so that doesn't make any sense.


----------



## sba (Aug 17, 2005)

Can you also tell us the CPU & RAM usage of javaw.exe in task manager while running azureus?

As far as speed is concerned. Bittorrent speed depends on the number of peers and seeds for the torrent u r downloading.


----------



## geekysage (Aug 17, 2005)

sba said:
			
		

> As far as speed is concerned. Bittorrent speed depends on the number of peers and seeds for the torrent u r downloading.


buddy, you should have atleast considered my nick - geekysage - before saying some like this. I wouldn't say i know x times more than you or i have x times more experience than you, but please consider somebody's earlier posts before you judge their knowledge and leave such a comment. Besides, i didn't even mention speed as a problem with Azureus, i mentioned the speeds just for comparsion - to give you an idea that Azureus with lower download speed (<=> less hdd usage) slows down my system more than i2hub with greater download speed (<=> more hdd usage) . I am not trying to be mean so please don't take it the wrong way.

As i said, i know what the problem is - 1) slow HDD, 2) Azureus, so there's no point in researching a moot topic. If you still feel like knowing the cpu/ram usage, pm me. And I shall check and reply the next time I run Azureus.


----------



## sba (Aug 17, 2005)

geekysage said:
			
		

> buddy, you should have atleast considered my nick - geekysage - before saying some like this.


lol!!! 
so mate if tomorrow you keep a nick "The Hulk", I should start imagining you as some 8 foot tall giant with biceps bursting out of his shirt sleeves?


> ...but please consider somebody's earlier posts before you judge their knowledge and leave such a comment.


I don't know what offended you man but do I have to run a search on someone's previous posts before I reply to someone's problem? You gotta be kidding me...


> ...no point in researching a moot topic. If you still feel like knowing the cpu/ram usage, pm me. And I shall check and reply the next time I run Azureus.


Like I care now...
You were the one complaining about how slow azureus is. I just tried to help. I apologise if I hurt your "geeky" ego, Mr. geekysage sir


----------



## geekysage (Aug 17, 2005)

lolz   

never mind what i said, looks like i went overboard, was a li'l high  

*geekysage.hostachio.com/rofl.gif


----------



## hack expert (Aug 17, 2005)

azuerus rulez use it and u`ll require no more well as for bitcomet it is good if u keep multiple torrents running


----------



## Thor (Aug 17, 2005)

Using Bitlord..., Sometimes BitComet...Will give a try to BitTornado. They really SuckerPunch me on my dial-up.


----------



## x10d (Aug 17, 2005)

BitComet is real good one, its easy to use, it has many advanced options, plus its very low on Resource utilization
.


----------



## QwertyManiac (Aug 17, 2005)

K im startin to use AZERUS...
Tell u more after xperiencin...


----------



## shivaranjan.b (Aug 18, 2005)

I tried Azureus and it is quite good. So switching from ABC to Azureus...


----------



## vysakh (Jan 14, 2006)

BITCOMET .6

no problems yet. also quite fast


----------



## rakeshishere (Jun 11, 2006)

I think no 1 tried utorrent.its preety gud as it has very small size and it works out well in almost any computer


----------



## john_the_ultimate (Jun 11, 2006)

I think utorrent is the best. Really light on the system and no problem till date.


----------



## varkey (Jun 11, 2006)

uTorrent is the best


----------



## busyanuj (Jun 11, 2006)

try any torrent client from: BitComet, Azurues, µTorrent.
They're all good.


----------



## rakeshishere (Jun 12, 2006)

john_the_ultimate said:
			
		

> I think utorrent is the best. Really light on the system and no problem till date.




Thanx varkey and john tooo 4 knowing the exact truth


----------



## gary4gar (Jun 13, 2006)

i think u all guys almost forgot µTorrent.. Azurues & µTorrent are the standard client.all private trackers & others remond it.i hav'n seen a torrent site where Azurues & µTorrent are banned for use.also Azurues is a bit heavy on resourses compared to µTorrent.on the other hand µTorrent is less than 1 mb downlaod & light on resoucres u can do anyhting while downlaoding from µTorrent.where as while using Azurues u just limit ur tasks to d/l & nothing else as it takes all the resources.


@ax3
try any of the following
www.thepiratebay.com
www.µTorrent.com
www.isohunt.com

many more are there try torrents search engine *www.torrentz.com/



regards,
gary


----------



## QwertyManiac (Jun 13, 2006)

Instead of ISOHunt, Torrentspy seems to be a better place. It has user comments too and has 90% of all ISOHunt torrents (except ISOHunt own releases)


----------



## blacklisted (Jul 19, 2006)

doesnt any1 here use bitspirit? its really good...the only client which works in my university..


----------



## coolendra (Jul 19, 2006)

guys.. utorrent rocks... small nd powerful..


----------



## hard_rock (Jul 19, 2006)

I am new to torrents... Initially installed Azureus but it was too slow and dint uploaded correctly... So switched to utorrent.. It is Great and I am using it till now.. After reading about all these clients I have to check out each and every client.


----------



## casanova (Jul 19, 2006)

I am quite happy with my uTorrent 1.6 client. Light and cool


----------



## ~Phenom~ (Jul 19, 2006)

yeah utorrent rules.


----------



## rahul_becks23 (Jul 19, 2006)

..................................................................still i gotta tell u all that utorrent is the best on this planet...............................ok,told u know..............................azureus has been beaten by utorrent........so dont f... up and shout that azureus is bettet....................utorrent rocks......................azureus users-RIP


----------



## Third Eye (Jul 19, 2006)

i am using Bitlord.


----------



## knight17 (Jul 20, 2006)

I like bit comet..


----------



## Ajatshatru (Jul 20, 2006)

utorrent mother of all torrent clients


----------



## thunderbird.117 (Jul 20, 2006)

1. Utorrent sucks.
2. Azeurus rocks.


----------



## rahul_becks23 (Jul 20, 2006)

u r wrong and will be always


----------



## anispace (Jul 20, 2006)

Both Azureus and utorrent r good but somehow i prefer Azureus.


----------



## rahul_becks23 (Jul 21, 2006)

now thats appropriate


----------



## baccilus (Jul 21, 2006)

Can any torrent client allow me to configure my downloads such that it starts at a particular time automatically and also stops itself. I am ready to leave my computer and net connection on. If there is any such client, it will be the best and only choice for Dataone users like me. Net is free from 2 to 8am. And its not easy to awake till or at 2 everyday.


----------



## iMav (Jul 21, 2006)

knight17 said:
			
		

> I like bit comet..


 +1


----------



## rahul_becks23 (Jul 21, 2006)

@ baccilus-
try utorrent,it 'll do just fine.


----------



## pop143 (Jul 21, 2006)

Every one knows , its bitcomet...! hey make a poll in here..so evry1 can have a quick info..!


----------



## Venom (Jul 21, 2006)

uTorrent is current the best in its class. It beats Lord on some factors and Azureus on some other, but it aint perfect.


----------



## rahul_becks23 (Jul 22, 2006)

but very close to perfect,isnt it?


----------



## nach p (Jul 22, 2006)

Azureus rocksss

I tried Bitcomet, utorrent.
Bitcomet has consistent speed but uploading speed doesnt go beyond particular limit even though having a helthy torrent and capacity.

utorrent -I experienced very rare simultaneos upload.
+ pont is it consumes less ram and also ocuupies less space .

But both bitcomet and utorrent has very less features as compared to Azureus.

Just configure settings and njoy Leeching and Seeding on Azureus, never find any prob. till now.


----------



## Third Eye (Jul 22, 2006)

i get very slow download rate(3-4kbps) in utorrent.any cure for this.bitlord is best for me.


----------



## Rollercoaster (Jul 22, 2006)

Azureus rocks for me too..
discover new stuff everyday


----------



## satyamy (Jul 22, 2006)

i use BitLord 1.1 very light & useful torrent client


----------



## baccilus (Jul 23, 2006)

For dataone users, uTorrent is the only choice as it has the schedular to start and stop download itself. However bitcomet is the best otherwise. It's certainly the fastest.


----------



## rollcage (Jul 23, 2006)

baccilus said:
			
		

> For dataone users, uTorrent is the only choice as it has the schedular to start and stop download itself. However bitcomet is the best otherwise. It's certainly the fastest.



No man .. you  can use Azureus too..

Just go the plugins sections n find speed scheduler 1.3


----------



## baccilus (Jul 23, 2006)

Good idea! Any such thing for bit comet would have been even better.


----------



## siriusb (Jul 23, 2006)

uTorrent's scheduler is like trying to program your vcr with heavily bandaged hands. Speed scheduler is the best ever. I don't know how so many of you here like BitVomit though.


----------



## Pathik (Jul 23, 2006)

BITCOMET and OPERA9b2


----------



## rahul_becks23 (Jul 26, 2006)

which is the best client if u want to download more without uploading so much?


----------



## Third Eye (Jul 26, 2006)

i don't like utorrent coz it is downloading slowly.bitlord average download rate is 18 kbps,so it is best.


----------



## rollcage (Jul 26, 2006)

rahul_becks23 said:
			
		

> which is the best client if u want to download more without uploading so much?



*uploading is not charged .. *

n You are supposed to upload equal to what you download.


----------



## kalpik (Jul 26, 2006)

^^ Who told you that?! Uploading is charged too if you dont have an unlimited connection! The monthly transfet limit like for eg 1 GB includes uploads too!


----------



## rollcage (Jul 26, 2006)

Yes true.. but generally... in Broadband .. just downloads are charged ...


----------



## dheeraj_kumar (Jul 26, 2006)

no, visit the bsnl website . it says TRANSFERS not DOWNLOADS or UPLOADS. transfering includes both upload as well as download.


----------



## go_gamez (Jul 26, 2006)

i downloaded an old movie..the site said its the full movie..but when i finished downloading i stopped uploading it..and started to play the movie..then i saw it was not the full movie onu 70 mins instead of 120 mins..then some one told me that u need to upload as much as u download..so is it possible that the full movie is not playing cauz i did not upload it much ??the download shows 100 %..but


----------



## rahul_becks23 (Jul 26, 2006)

i just want to know which client is best suited for slow internet connections...in which u dont have to upload so much as compared to Bittorrent n Utorrent n Azureus.
Some say BitLord,i'll try that.....any other suggestions,guys?


----------



## satyamy (Jul 26, 2006)

rahul_becks23 said:
			
		

> i just want to know which client is best suited for slow internet connections...in which u dont have to upload so much as compared to Bittorrent n Utorrent n Azureus.
> Some say BitLord,i'll try that.....any other suggestions,guys?


 
I always use bitlord because it has option in preference of Max Download & Upload Rate
you can set limit your upload rate to 1 kb also & download rate to maximum (i.e. no limit)
So i dont think you need any other option, because no other torrent has less than 1kb of upload limit
Try it..........


----------



## rahul_becks23 (Jul 26, 2006)

ok,i'llcheck it out....thanks.


----------



## satyamy (Jul 26, 2006)

I want to suggest to the administrator of this thread to create a poll 
among BitLord, Bittorrent, Utorrent, Azureus, Bitcomet & the voter must vote for one of this while keeping the one thing in mind (i.e. slow internet connection) so that we can know which one is no. 1

& 

I want to ask one thing we all downlaod movies from torrents but is this legal or illegal...........?


----------



## rahul_becks23 (Jul 26, 2006)

illegal....of course.


----------

